# Sergeant Abimael Castro-Berrocales



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sergeant Abimael Castro-Berrocales Puerto Rico Police Department, Puerto Rico

End of Watch: Sunday, January 1, 2012


Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* 40
*Tour:* 20 years
*Badge #* 8-18871
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 1/1/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* At large
· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial
​Sergeant Abimael Castro-Berrocales was shot and killed after stopping a speeding vehicle on PR-100 in Cabo Rojo, Puerto Rico, at approximately 9:30 am.

As he reached the driver's side of the stopped vehicle he was immediately shot twice in the face and critically wounded. A responding unit observed the suspect flee the scene but stopped to render aid to Sergeant Castro-Berrocales. He was transported to Río Piedras Medical Center where he succumbed to his wounds.

The suspect(s) involved with Sergeant Castro-Berrocales' murder remain at large.

Sergeant Castro-Berrocales had served with the Puerto Rico Police Department for 20 years. He is survived by his wife and three sons.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Superintendent General Emilio Diaz-Colon
Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234

Read more: Sergeant Abimael Castro-Berrocales, Puerto Rico Police Department, Puerto Rico


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

Descansa en Paz Sgt Castro-Berrocales


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------

